# Yahoo And Adium Using Proxy



## elline (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi,

Im using a proxy to connect to the internet. The proxy requires a username and password.

Using adium, i tried using http proxy, and systemwide proxy. both gave me a proxy error 502.

In yahoo messenger, how can i configure it to use the same settings as my browser?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Gwyneth Llewelyn (Dec 13, 2005)

I have the same problem, elline :-( I'm using the latest Adium version, and in my case, using MSN Messenger, I don't have absolutely _no_ problems in "discovering" my proxy settings and use them. Adium, however, always give the dreaded "Proxy error 502".

The proxy _is_ operational &#8212; I use it for all browsers and apparently MSN Messenger even auto-discovers it. So, it must be some "configuration trick" on Adium. Does anyone have a clue?


----------

